# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  LANZAR CARTAS

## SEJO

estoy leyendo en el libro de canuto donde se explica como arrojar cartas y que vuelvan(boomerang) realmente no hago mas que cansarme en ir a buscarlasy agacharme a recogerlas.
mi pregunta es alguien lo ha logrado realmente (sean sinceros)

mis saludos

----------


## hechicero

Yo no soy muy cartomago que digamos y nunca lo he logrado (sólo lo he intentado un par de veces) pero sí que he visto gente que lo hace, por lo tanto sí que es posible. Supongo que será sólo ensayar más :D

----------


## Marco Antonio

yo no he logrado hacerlo, pero te puedo asegurar que algún forista de los que aquí escribe si. palabrita del niño Jesus

----------


## Marco Antonio

yo no he logrado hacerlo, pero te puedo asegurar que algún forista de los que aquí escribe si. palabrita del niño Jesus

----------


## Marco Antonio

yo no he logrado hacerlo, pero te puedo asegurar que algún forista de los que aquí escribe si. palabrita del niño Jesus

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Me tire mucho tiempo intentandolo y no me salia. Y es porque la posicion, la manera de lanzar la carta la hacia mal. Corregi ese problema y poco a poco la cosa mejora.

Posibles inconvenientes:

- Si lo haces dentro de casa, el techo estorva (  :Wink:  )
- Si lo haces fuera de casa, como no te salga bien, adios carta (  :Wink:  )

- Cuidado que no este alguien cerca (perdona mama !!!)

----------


## eidanyoson

Si que sale. La posicion (exactamente el ángulo) con el que lo lanzas, la fuerza y la posición de los dedos es fundamental y es como muy tonto pero al final un día sale y parece que lo has hecho toda la vida. Como los abanicos pero un poco más difícil. Justo al lanzarla hay que imprimir a la muñeca un retroceso para que la carta haga como cuando tiras un aro de hulahoop para que vuelva. La idea es la misma.

 Eso sí, no esperes lanzarla 500 metros y que vuelva a la misma posición sin mover ni un miímetro la mano. Pero Si que puedes unos 2 o 3 metros y sin apenas moverla. (se peude mucho más pero relamente no hace falta si tu espectaculo no consiste basicamente en eso). Te puedo asegurar por experiencia propia, que con unos 40 centimetros a unmetro la gente lo percibe como de 3 o 4. Así que no se trata de exagerar.

----------


## SEJO

sinceramente no consigo hacerla retroceder ni un poco......si alguien quisiera explicarme detalladamente la tecnica lo agradeceria.

realmente me parece imposible...... si consiguen algun video mejor

----------


## Platiquini

A mí me sale más o menos. Creo que el quid de la cuestión está en poner la yema del índice derecho justo en la esquina derecha del canto largo exterior de la carta (¡toma ya, qué técnico soy). Los dedos mayor y pulgar sujetan la carta hacia el canto corto derecho. Al tirar la carta y hacer el movimiento de retroceso, la carta saldrá dando vueltas sobre sí misma al tropezar con el índice.
Creo que lo mejor es que empieces a practicar tirándola cerca. Es bueno que la tires con una ligera inclinación hacia arriba, para que luego te vuelva justo a la mano y la puedas recoger con el el pulgar por encima y todos los demás dedos por debajo.   :Wink:

----------


## BusyMan

Truco empleado por el famosísimo... espera... no, no me acuerdo ahora de quién me lo contó  :-(  pero que sepais que fué una de esas eminencias que tenemos en la SEI de Madrid:

Coger una sábana, pinchar uno de los extremos cortos por las dos esquinas a la pared con una chincheta (grapa, blutack, remaches...) y las otras dos esquinas del otro lado corto te las anudas al cuello como si fuera un babero y ala, a lanzar cartas, que caerán todas en ese "saquito" improvisado.

No recuerdo si fue Jesfer, Juan Pedro, Allende (no, Allende creo que no), el señor Acebo... que cabeza la mía.

El detalle de Marcos de la yema del índice en el extremo interior de la carta es fundamental.
Y el ángulo 45º

Suerte (tampoco trates, como ya te han dicho, de mandarlas a Parla)

----------


## oknarf77

Aparte de ese juego de muñeca q estan hablando, es muy importante el angulo en q la lanzas(aprox. 45º),y la fuerza con q la lances.Lo q ya es mas complicado es hacer q entre en el mazo sin tener q mover las manos buscando la carta cuando regrese.

----------


## Gusruy

Es una tecnica que es relamente estética realizar, como todas este tipo de florituras conlleva un trabajo detrás, que algunos les merecerá la pena y a otros no porque luego apenas darán uso a una floritura así. Aún así aquí te han dado buenos consejos sobre como sujetar la carta y el angulo de 45º, me gustaría añadir que a mi me ayudo mucho que en momento de abrir los dedos para dejar escapar la carta hiciera una leve frenada en seco, notaras como la carta vuelve contra ti a más velocidad devido a la fuerza inversa que esta peque frenada produce justo en el momento del lanzamiento.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## pierrenodoyuna

Puedes probar a practicar primero solo el lanzamiento de la carta, sin pensar en el retroceso. Es decir te pones a una distancia (no de 500 metros, claro   :Wink:  ) de la pared, e intentas lanzar las cartas para acertar en el "vertice" donde se unen la pared y el techo, pero sin ocuparte por el momento del retroceso.
Cuando hayas tirado unas cuantas barajas y domines el lanzamiento en si, empieza a practicar el juego de muñeca que tienes que dar para provocar el retroceso.

Suerte y paciencia!

Por cierto, creo que era en uno de esos programas de Tamariz donde vi un mago (Ricky Jay?) que lanzaba cartas espectacularmente, e incluso las clavaba en una sandia (!) a una cierta distancia...

Y ya que menciono a Ricky Jay, que creo que era el mago en cuestion, es tambien actor , no?, porque yo le he visto en alguna peli (a no ser que fuera alguien con su mismo nombre y parecido fisico)


Saludos

----------


## ignoto

He visto magos hacerlo (en el CIVAC hay una auténtica fiera en el tema) y grandes magos que son incapaces... porque no se han molestado en dedicarle horas y mas horas a una floritura que no tiene utilidad para ellos.
El mago que la domina, en este caso particular un amiguete, la incluye en una rutina que la precisaba.
Además, es un experto manipulador que utiliza varias florituras para su número.
Si no vas a hacer el boomerang con una finalidad concreta, no sé si no sería mejor que practicaras otras técnicas y dejaras esa en concreto para otro momento.
Hay que conocer, y dominar, algunas florituras pero eso no quiere decir que tengas que ser capaz de lanzar una carta y que se te quede en equilibrio sobre la nariz después de dar tres vueltas a la torre Eiffel sin saber hacer una mezcla Zarrow (por ejemplo) ni una faro.

----------


## WANA.CO

a mi si ya me ha salido, pero no pense que esa técnica fuera a ser explicada en algún ibro de magia, siempre pensé que era una hablidad de mago callejero, o solo un truco para entretenimiento personal.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ya que parece ser que nuestro super hombre enciclopedia (Daniel Quiles jeje) no sabe de esto o no lo ha leido me tocará a mi daros algunos enlaces, nombres, notas, diagramas y demás. Espero ayudar en algo.

 Pero como han dicho por ahí queda bonito, pero ¿realmetne te sirve para ser mago? que yo sepa Tamariz no hace Boomerangs y mira tú que poco conocido es...

 Ricky Jay tiene el record de lanzamiento de carta. En 1976 lanzó una carta 134 pies (siento no saber cuanto es eso en metros) y a unas 90 millas por hora (unos 120 kilometros mas o menospor hora). Es capaz de dar a una sandia y clavar una carta a 20 pies. Tiene a su vez editado un libro difícil de conseguir en tiendas llamado "Cards as Weapons" (cartas como armas) donde explica diferentes métodos de lanzar una carta.

 Tenéis un DVD de Rick Smith donde enseña algo del lanzamiento de cartas titulado "art of card throwing".

 Un diagrama con un metodo:

http://www.velocity.net/~acekc/cards.jpg

 Otro diagrama con un segundo metodo:

http://www.velocity.net/~acekc/method.gif

Curso GRATIS de técnicas para tirar cartas:

http://www.davidslife.com/funstuff/cards/

Curso GRATIS de como lanzar cartas normales:

http://www.knifethrowing.info/throwing_cards.html

Espero que os sirva.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Después de ver esta respuesta de otra enciclopedia andante... he decidido probar... y acabo de derrotar a Yoda el maestro Jedi. Mis cartas no volverán pero le he atizado un viaje con el 3 de diamantes a una réplica que tengo de Yoda que le he quitado hasta el sable laser.... Que tiemble el lado oscuro!!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## letang

Llevo bastante tiempo ensayando los boomerang y más o menos me salen (pequeñitos).
Se pueden hacer boomerangs sencillitos de un metro más o menos, no hace falta que sean enormes.
Uno de los trucos es el gesto de la mano al lanzar la carta, ¿recordáis cuando lanzábais un aro hacia delante y él solito volvia hacia atrás? que con la mano hay que hacer una especie de tirón hacia atrás... pues con el boomerang de la carta, igual, al lanzar la carta hay que hacer un admeán de tirar hacia atrás con la mano.

Otro truco que descubrí un día es que, al coger la carta, es más fácil si giramos cara abajo la palma. Al lanzar la carta tenemos el interior de la palma hacia el cielo, después de lanzarla, volteamos la mano palma abajo, o sea que el pulgar queda más abajo que los demás dedos, y con la pinza formada por el pulgar y demás dedos atrapamos la carta. Se pilla mejor que si la pillamos en la misma posición que la lanzamos.

Para empezar también podéis ayudaros de la gravedad, jeje. Si hacéis los boomerang bastante verticales, la propia fuerza de la gravedad hará que bajen a vuestra mano. Luego solo es cosa de ir haciéndolos más horizontales.

Como anécdota, estando en Barakaldo dije "voy a pillar la carta con la boca" lancé un boomerang y lo cogí con la boca a la primera. Lo he intentado muchísimas veces más y nunca más volvió a salir :(

Estoy en casa de una amiga que tiene webcam, a lo mejor puedo grabar un vídeo (no tengo baraja pero cualqueir cosa similar sirve...)

----------


## SEJO

me parece que puede ser util como misdirection

----------


## froni

a mi me pasa igual al lanzar las cartas en boomeran y si vuelven no logro atraparlas.

----------


## yosti

a mi me ha pasado que de las 52 q lanzo regresan 2 y cuando trato de hacer lo mismo que la que me salio todo sale mal y bueno lo dejare por un rato ya que las cartas que tengo son nuevas y se estan maltratando un poco y sin resultados   pero  creo que lo  intentare despues ya que se ve muy bien, y si que pude servir de minsdirection

----------


## powerchisper

Aparte de la boomerang , hay mas maneras de lanzar cartas , por supuesto.

Yo conozco varias de ellas con el pulgar o el indice , segun el caso ; pero la que no me sale es esa que hace Jeff McBride , en las que las cartas van a tal velocidad que rebotan en el suelo y salen disparadas hacia la audiencia . 

¿ alguno sabe como hay que poner el pulgar para hgacer esto ?

----------


## ricard21

Otra forma de lanzarla para darle mas velocidad de rotacion a la carta es sujetando la carta por el medio del lado largo aprox. con el indice por abajo y el pulgar por arriba y el anular un poco encorvado apoyado a la carta por el lado de la uña. Al lanzar la carta como habeis dicho giro de muñeca , angulo de 45 grados etc. estirais el anular rapidamente que al estar en contacto con la carta hace que al lanzarla salga con mucha mas rotacion.

----------


## zazpi

Wuenas!!!

Pues yo lo deje por imposible me entro lumbangia de tanto agacharme a lo unico ke llegue fue a hacer que girara la carta en el aire y luego cogerla de una manera elegante con una u otra mano.....oye...ke tampoco keda nada mal....para el publico profano hasta parece algo muuuuuuu porfesional jejejeje

saludetes

ZAZPI

----------


## ramius

La verdad es que esto de tirar cartas es casi una ciencia y lleva infinidad de dias, meses y años de practica dependiendo de la floritura en cuestion. El otro dia le vi haciendo un lanzamiento de cartas a Criss Angel que me dejo muerto. Lanzaba una carta desde detras de su espalda al aire y la cogia al vuelo con la boca. Un fenómeno. La de tiempo que le habra llevado aprender eso, Hay gente pa tó:

----------


## RobertoG

Hola compañeros.

Yo tengo en la videoteca una rutina: " 4 ases" en la que utilizo el bomerang y tambien en un juego aislado: " Un sueño". En ambas ocasiones, lo empleo para localizar una carta. La carta vuela, y al volver se clava por el lugar exacto en la baraja.


Un saluo.

----------


## Solitude

> estoy leyendo en el libro de canuto donde se explica como arrojar cartas y que vuelvan(boomerang) realmente no hago mas que cansarme en ir a buscarlasy agacharme a recogerlas.
> mi pregunta es alguien lo ha logrado realmente (sean sinceros)


Te voy a ser sincero. Se puede hacer perfectamente y no es demasiado difícil. Pero que nadie te engañe, la carta jamás hará un círculo como sale en más de una película. Yo llegué a conseguir dar la vuelta a un individuo delante de mí a un metro de distancia. Pero por los pelos. En primer lugar hay que aclarar que la carta se debe lanzar un poco hacia arriba porque si no es imposible que salga bien. Si se ha lanzado de manera correcta, empieza a girar en el aire con un efecto similar al de un boomerang, pero con un vuelo menos preciso. El truco está en el golpe de muñeca unido a la inclinación y fuerza con que se tira la carta. Esta toma cierta altura hasta que empieza a retroceder cayendo más o menos a la altura la que fue lanzada.

Yo empezé a intentar lograr este efecto desde muy temprano en mi juventud (Unos 12 años tenía) después de ver una película de Terence Hill en el que la lanzaba describiendo un círculo perfecto y sin perder altura. ¡Milongas! Eso no es posible sin ayuda extras (Hay artículos de magia para conseguir dicho efecto de manera perfecta y aun así se requiere bastante prática). Al final me cansé después de pasarme varios años tratando de hacerlo perfecto. Conseguí dominar tirar la carta a unos tres metros y que me volviera, pero de la manera explicada anteriormente.

No te desanimes. Yo si quieres me grabo y te hago una pequeña demostración para que lo veas. Ya no lo hago como antes (Han pasado muchos años) , pero te servirá de sobra. 

Un saludo...........

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues auqnue no soy el interesado al que escribes a mi si me gustaría ver tu floritura Solitude. Más que nada porque con tantos años de práctica y a tres metros... ¡puf!  Yo quiero ver eso.

 (Por cierto, Solitude, ya me conoces o eso espero, lo digo por que no te tomes esto como que no me lo creo y necesito comobarlo o algo así. Simplemente es que no he visto uno tan grande y quiero asombrarme, nada más.  Por si acaso).  :Oops:

----------


## Solitude

Buenoooo, quién dice 3 metros dice 3 centímetros... tu sabes....

Ahora sin coña. Yo no tengo un metro para saber exactamente la distancia a la que la lanzaba. Es simplemente una estimación. Podía lanzarla hasta llegar a la altura del techo de mi casa y que volviera. Y digo podía porque era algo que practicaba continuamente y llegué a tenerla increíblemente dominada. Es como cuando dí la vuelta con la carta a uno enfrente de mi, lo conseguí una vez despues de muchos meses de práctica y bastantes intentos, pero lo conseguí, aunque de manera bastante chapuza (es imposible hacerlo de otra manera). Con todo, no creo que eso lo pudiera volver a hacer jamás. Han pasado muchísimos años y me imagino que habré perdido tanta precisión. Pero tranquilo. he cogido una carta y todavía la puedo lanzar a una buena distancia y que vuelva. A ver si este fin de semana encuentro un huequecillo y me grabo y de paso valoro tu rutina como te prometí.   :Oops: 

Piconcillooooooo.......... :D (Es broooma  :P )

----------


## eidanyoson

:P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P 

 (no puedo evitarlo, me encanta picar ñiek ñeik ñiek)

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Solitude

> no puedo evitarlo, me encanta picar ñiek ñeik ñiek


¡Ah sí!, pues ahora la voy a lanzar a 10 metros y a ver que dices listillo...

 :roll: ... No hace falta que vuelva... ¿no?   :Oops:

----------


## ricard21

Yo tenia grabada una rutina preciosa de manipulacion (no recuerdo el nombre del mago) en donde al final de la rutina empezaba a lanzar cartas al publico y  tambien lanzo una sobre si mismo dandole la buelta completa y volviendola a coger. Hace mucho de eso  :o  pero creo que era sin gimmick  :?:  :?:

----------


## Solitude

Perdona Eidanyoson, pero no he tenido ganas de ponerme a practicar. Este video lo he hecho rápidamente para demostrarte que es posible lanzar la carta tres metros y que te vuelva. Como ves la lanzo a unos dos metros y que vuelva. Antes lo hacía bastante mejor y llegaba un poco mas lejos (a los tres metros, poco más poco menos).

Te dejo aquí el video para que lo descargues:

http://video.google.es/videoplay?doc...12241626464672

 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Shade

> Yo tenia grabada una rutina preciosa de manipulacion (no recuerdo el nombre del mago) en donde al final de la rutina empezaba a lanzar cartas al publico y  tambien lanzo una sobre si mismo dandole la buelta completa y volviendola a coger. Hace mucho de eso  :o  pero creo que era sin gimmick  :?:  :?:


Quizas te refieras a Jeff McBride (uno de los principales magos en cuanto a manipulacion es).

He visto lanzar cartas bastante lejos y que vuelvan. Yo soy demasiado vago como para practicarlo, y realmente cuando hago magia no me sirve de utilidad asi quep...

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡Ala Solitude!! ¡Si me lo has dedicado y todo!!!  :shock:  :shock: 

 ¡Jo!,  ahora estoy tan ruborizado que no se qué decirte   :Oops:  


 (gracias  8) )

----------


## Solitude

Es lógico que pensaras que podía estar alucinando o ser un exagerado. El video es una birria pero al menos se adivina que no me lo inventaba.

Un saludo majo.........

----------


## aleagui

A mi me ha salido un par de veces. En el libro de canuto explica que el índice derecho debe estar en la esquina superior izquierda, pero yo lo que hago es doblar (ligeramente) hacia arriba esa esquina con el índice y funciona.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Yo tengo un truquillo especial para hacer el boomerang. Supongo que muchos lo habéis descubierto pero ahí va.

Todos conoceréis la floritura de hacer que la carta en sup-1 salte de la baraja y la puedes coger con la otra mano. Supongo que hay muchos métodos, yo tengo dos diferentes (el bueno y el malo  :roll:  :roll: ) y he visto un par de videos de Piedrahita donde lo hace de otra forma más.

En fin, el caso es que una vez que más o menos se domina esta floritura, simplemente modificando el ángulo de salida de la carta y el ángulo de la muñeca derecha (que sostiene la baraja) el boomerang sale solo.

Para mí es mucho más sencillo realizar el boomerang con esta técnica que con la que explica el Canuto, que ya me tiré tiempo con ella y solo conseguía boomerang algunas veces.

Bueno, este es mi truco, si alguien domina el lanzamiento de la carta en sup-1 que lo pruebe y ya verá.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Sombrero

> Iniciado por ricard21
> 
> Yo tenia grabada una rutina preciosa de manipulacion (no recuerdo el nombre del mago) en donde al final de la rutina empezaba a lanzar cartas al publico y  tambien lanzo una sobre si mismo dandole la buelta completa y volviendola a coger. Hace mucho de eso  :o  pero creo que era sin gimmick  :?:  :?:
> 
> 
> Quizas te refieras a Jeff McBride (uno de los principales magos en cuanto a manipulacion es).
> 
> He visto lanzar cartas bastante lejos y que vuelvan. Yo soy demasiado vago como para practicarlo, y realmente cuando hago magia no me sirve de utilidad asi quep...


Cierto, es McBride, y me parece que la rutina que dice ricard21 es la del Fism.
Es impresionante cuando empieza a lanzar las cartas contra el suelo del escenario y estas saltaban unos cuantos metros hasta el público. Parece imposible que las cartas puedan botar tanto :shock: 

Saludos

----------

